# Update on Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all: Zarita is home. Very whininy, sleepy and not really with it too much. Wants to be held, which is unlike her. She had a premolar and 2 tiny front teeth pulled as they were loose. Evidently from gum disease. This dog has very few teeth in front besides her fangs now. She does have most of her rear molars. I have given her dental chews every night---doesn't seem to help?. She is 7 years old. Had has a dental almost every year. This year it was 2 years.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy she's home. Sending speedy recovering wishes. I've read that Chi's are prone to dental issues. :/ Could have just been something in her genes? xxx


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishing Zarita a speedy recovery.. <3 Dental problems are no fun. =( Lots of TLC and I'm sure she will be back to her normal self in no time!! Hugs!!! xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope she heals quickly and gets back to herself, my pug has had 5 teeth pulled and she was really a big baby when it was done, but I enjoyed babying her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She took her Rx'd tummy pill with p.butter this am, but didn't eat. Is lying on my roommate's chest right now. Had diarrhea last night and I had to brush her out this am. Not her favorite thing! I didn't want to bathe her just yet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw. Hope she starts feeling better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gentle hugs to Zarita...hope she is feeling better today....


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor thing, I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Zarita! I hate,hate, hate dental work! I do hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is so much better, back to her 'self' now. No more diarrhea, and she finallly ate some regular hard kibble last night. I had fixed some canned food into a very soft state, but she chose the hard kibble! Oh well, whatever. I tried to get her to eat soft food as the vet recommended, but she just barely looked at it!

I am so sorry that this dog has such bad teeth, even with denta stix every night, hard kibble, and an occasional bone; she has had teeth pulled at EVERY dental. Now has her canines (fangs?) and nothing in the front. She does have some molars in back to make chewing still a possibility. I think, like people, dogs can just have bad tooth genes!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad she's home, praying for a speedy recovery!


----------

